Ask HN: Anyone using alternative Android launchers? - karmakaze
======
samjanis
I started using ADW since it first came out on a SLOW Android 2.2 device and
still use ADW today.

Originally I was looking for a lightweight home screen replacement but I find
it more usable than the default Android launcher. It's one of the first apps I
install on a new device.

------
pragmaticlurker
yes, Nova Launcher since 6 years and counting. Everytime I change phone maker,
I keep installing it

